# First Time



## zacherwalker (Sep 3, 2012)

Went Friday night for my first bow fishing trip...a guy I play rugby with took me and needless to say I am hooked! Shot this gar and a couple other carp here and there total fish count was 34 but it wasn't because we didn't see any...saw about 200 but it being 3 or the 4 of ours first time the shooting took a little getting used to..

My wife shot 2 and only boated one it came off right as we were trying to get it into the boat


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 4, 2012)

welcome to the addiction


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah its ridiculous Im already running plans on how to buy a boat until then I guess my canoe in the daylight hours will have to work.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 5, 2012)

It is the most addictive outdoor sport there is. Glad you tried it. Good job on the gar.


----------

